# Garment relabelling



## flanajb (Apr 22, 2009)

Hello,

I just want to say hi to all forumites as I am new to the forum.

I have had about 40 Gildan TShirts screen printed and have just had 500 neck / arm labels made by GBLabels. Trouble is, I am now struggling to find someone who can take the gilden neck labels out and sew my ones in.

One company said the can cut the existing labels out and sew mine on top, but I think this must look rubbish and you will end up with a garment of sub retail quality.

The only way I can see how it can be done is to have the old label taken out by unpicking the thread and have the new one sewn in place.

Anyone know if there are any companies who will do this, or am I better off buying a sewing machine and learning to do them myself ?

Thanks


----------



## HG (Jun 20, 2008)

where are you located?


----------



## flanajb (Apr 22, 2009)

I am located in Dorset


----------



## moksha (Oct 28, 2007)

I used to have the same issue with our t-shirts... I think the best thing to do is look for some older seamstresses in your area. I found some older, retired ladies looking for some extra income and they were happy to do it. I think the cost was around $.35-$.50 per shirt, they opened the seam and would sew in the new label perfectly... If you find the right person you will never even know an old label was removed.


----------



## flanajb (Apr 22, 2009)

That is a good idea and am trying to locate someone locally who can do that for me. 

Thanks


----------



## HG (Jun 20, 2008)

Yeah, we found someone local that does all our relabeling. She removes the old, sews in the new and you would never know. She also sews loop labels and tote bags for us. 
Those prices are pretty close as well ( $.35 - $.50 ) depending on how difficult it is in removing the old labels.


----------



## moksha (Oct 28, 2007)

yea it should be easy to find... I remember we did that for a while then eventually our sew lady had to fully retire, hahaha... after that we just bought a cheap sewing machine and did it ourselves... pretty easy, just need to know how to keep a straight line and tie a knot at the end of the stitch. good luck!


----------



## flanajb (Apr 22, 2009)

Ok. So now a real tough question for you. I am struggling to find the name of the stitch that Gildan use to sew in the neck labels. If I can't match it, then you will be able to see that it has been replaced .


----------



## AMB3R.com tees (Apr 25, 2009)

Try calling around to local screen printers. If they are a decent sized operation, then they should have relabeling capabilities In House. If you are wanting your labels inside the neck tape, I don't think you need to mimic the exact stitch of gilden. The lady that does it for us just does a regular running stitch with a few back tacks to secure it. Matching the thread color is more important in my opinion than the stitch itself.


----------



## flanajb (Apr 22, 2009)

As the original stitch is broken do you ever have any returned where the thread starts to come undone ?

Thats is my main concern


----------



## AMB3R.com tees (Apr 25, 2009)

I haven't had any trouble with that. The ladies that apply my labels go over the ripped seam a few times to assure it catches the previous stitches.


----------



## flanajb (Apr 22, 2009)

That is good. The firm who did mine do not appear to have done the same thing :-(


----------

